# Something's Rotten In The State Of Denmark!



## Admin (Dec 6, 2009)

Something's Rotten in the State of Denmark!
by Prof. DARSHAN SINGH

December 6th, 2009                                         
Singh Sahib Professor Darshan Singh Khalsa  
  Ex-Jathedar, Sri Akal Takht Sahib, Sri Amritsar  
  PRESS RELEASE  
  6 December, 2009  

*  Another Massive Attack on the Principles of Sri Guru Granth Sahib  *

  First, it was the attempt to install a Guru from the Bacchitar Natak, parallel to Guru Granth Sahib, and then came an attempt to create a parallel Harmandar Sahib. And now is the worst of all - an attack on the throne of justice itself: a small office in a nondescript street behind the Nishaan Sahib has been designated as the ‘Office of The Akal Takht‘. This office is in competition to The Akal Takht and now its Jathedar does not recognize an appearance at the Akal Takht as legitimate; only an appearance at [this newly designated office in a back street] is deemed appropriate where people are kept in dark about the decisions made - as has been happening over the past many years. 


  It has been explained in their press release by the Jathedars that the issue of the attendance of one summoned to The Akal Takht is heard only at the ‘secretariat‘. It is also said that this policy of a closed door hearing was adopted ten years ago and is now their our policy. This is proof of the fact that this policy dates from the past ten years and that Surjeet Singh Barnala's case was heard in open public setting, consistent with earlier policies. 


  I want to clarify that those who are unfamiliar with our old traditions, they may acquiesce to these closed door hearings and then come to some arrangements with you. But, with the Guru's grace, I had cleared this matter with you that we have only one Akal Takht and I will appear only before that Akal Takht. In their note of 17 November, they asked me to appear before The Akal takht; so on 5 December, I appeared there in the presence of the press and the sangat. But today, they do not recognize The Akal Takht and instead recognize only their closed [back-alley office]. I do not to, and will not recognize any such closed room as The Akal Takht. 
  I had previously fully clarified my position that reverence for Sri Guru Granth Sahib is a matter of significance to the whole Sikh community. Therefore it should be explored at The Akal Takht in the presence of the Panth, not in any closed room. Today, I am still of the same belief. That is why I appeared today at The Akat Takht and waited for almost an hour, so that the truth could be brought before the community. Some responsible brothers - Dalmegh Singh, Secretary; Jasvinder Singh, Advocate; Giani Kewal Singh; Chairman T{censored}m Singh and Paramjeet Singh Sarna, Chairman, Delhi Committee, repeatedly tried to bring the Jathedars to The Akal Takht but the latter lacked the courage to face the truth and did not come; they continued to insist that their [back-alley] office would serve as The Akal Takht. After waiting an hour, I ascended the steps to The Akal Takht and presented my file before the Guru Granth Sahib; I prayed for the ability to reverse the insult that Sri Guru Granth Sahib is subjected to at some gurdwaras. After spending about two hours on the premises of Darbar Sahib, I returned. 


  Almost an hour and a half later [after I had departed], the Jathedars did turn up at the Akal Takht; hiding their own weakness in lies, they accused me of not coming to The Akal Takht, claiming they had been waiting, even though the sangat and the press witnessed the whole episode. Despite this, they did not hesitate to lie at The Akal Takht and, to please their masters, shamelessly declared me a "tankhaaiyya."  


The press statement of those who have labelled me selfish and egotistical clearly confirms that "Professor Darshan Singh did present his statement before the Guru Granth Sahib; we have not yet read it nor will we send for it to be read by us." Let the sangat decide who is full of ego and selfishness. Those who think of themselves as higher that Sri Guru Granth Sahib and cannot even pick up and read the file left in front of the Guru Sahib - how can they render such judgment against me?


  People need to wake up, recognize and challenge this new danger - and ensure that these Jathedars, at the behest of their masters, do not set up a competing Akal Takht in a closed room, to compete with the one that was bestowed by Sri Guru Hargobind Sahib. 

  [A rough translation of the original in Punjabi, to English, by Dr. I.J. Singh]  
   December 6, 2009


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 7, 2009)

pardon my ignorance..but what has Denmark got to do with this..the rot is in Amritsar !!!
Thanks Jios...for any explanations...


----------



## Admin (Dec 7, 2009)

Its a famous Shakespeare Quote!!

For more clarification: Something is rotten in the state of Denmark - Shakespeare Quotes 

:happysingh:


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 7, 2009)

Gyani ji

Something that is rotten smells. So you know it is there even when you cannot see it and it exists in secret. 

It was said to show that Hamlet knew that his step-father the king, aided by corrupt court personalities, including his mother, had done something evil. And it is said to show that more than any act of crime, the big crime was the death of truth at the hands of those driven by lust, ego, and greed for power.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Jios....
a valuable lesson in "English"..for a teacher of English...and solid proof of what i often say..a SIKH never stops learning....and to say that I have taught English Literature to Higher school Certificate students for at least 10 years..besides English for twice that long....he he he


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 8, 2009)

No problem. I just happened to know that particular answer. There are other books/plays written in English that I confess I have never read. 

I forgot the most important thing - The king, Hamlet's step father, and his mother, the queen, killed Hamlet's father-- the crime. The murder of the king and the cover-up led to that statement. 

Me bad.....


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 8, 2009)

YES thats why .."something smells rotten in Denmark....Badal the "step-Father" in cahoots with the "5 paid jathedars" have murdered the "Sikhi/Gurmatt Principles" This crime was committed in a closed room under the stairs in a alley behind the Akal Takhat..and it was "covered up" by saying its "Ego in the Head" !!!
These people didnt even notice the glaringly obvious...previous charge was not even mentioned..."sentence" carried out on a entirely different charge !! Like a man is brought to court charged with a felony and the judge sentences him for contempt of court for not coming in  and closing the door behind him !!


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2009)

*Talibanisation of Sikhi!! :advocate:
*


----------

